# Joined Team AMD



## Raever (Oct 14, 2020)

Alrighty so I took the plunge whilst purchasing a new laptop (move around a lot, not in the mood to deal with a Desktop - moving on lol).
In an earlier thread I had complained about AMD due to bad experiences as a kid, but I gotta say I'm using an AMD Ryzen 5 (according to the box anyway) and it's pretty alright. I haven't noticed any serious differences and performances and it hasn't exploded yet sooooo...to the guy who tried convincing me that Intel is garbage and overpriced, you win buddy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 14, 2020)

AMD didn't really hold a flame in the market until Ryzen (or at least late-gen FX)
Welcome to team red


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 14, 2020)

Welcome, at least as of now I must say the grass is greener(Redder?) on the other side.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 15, 2020)

Also decided to try the Ryzen 5 in my desktop when my old i7 920 finally died because I couldn't afford a new Intel. It's doing fine in most cases, but in some CPU heavy games I'm experiencing some 100% throttling that I should not be having. ;-; So that's disappointing. One of said games was pretty well optimized for being a beta and almost no one else was having the same issue... I hope it was just the game and it will be fixed upon release, otherwise I have to go back to Intel somehow - can't play this game with it hitching every few minutes because of CPU spikes.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Kinare said:


> Also decided to try the Ryzen 5 in my desktop when my old i7 920 finally died because I couldn't afford a new Intel. It's doing fine in most cases, but in some CPU heavy games I'm experiencing some 100% throttling that I should not be having. ;-; So that's disappointing. One of said games was pretty well optimized for being a beta and almost no one else was having the same issue... I hope it was just the game and it will be fixed upon release, otherwise I have to go back to Intel somehow - can't play this game with it hitching every few minutes because of CPU spikes.


Which Ryzen 5 you running?
I'm running a 3600 and I have yet to run into a game it can't do well.


----------



## Raever (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Which Ryzen 5 you running?
> I'm running a 3600 and I have yet to run into a game it can't do well.



The only game that kicks my fans into gear is Sims 4 and I'm pretty sure half of that is due to the sheer amount of mods I have for the game.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Raever said:


> The only game that kicks my fans into gear is Sims 4 and I'm pretty sure half of that is due to the sheer amount of mods I have for the game.


I have my fans on at 100% at all times so I can't even tell lmao


----------



## Raever (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> I have my fans on at 100% at all times so I can't even tell lmao



I'm a weirdo and think the noise is annoying (assuming yours also cause noise) so I try not to when I can avoid it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Raever said:


> I'm a weirdo and think the noise is annoying (assuming yours also cause noise) so I try not to when I can avoid it.


i'm kind of constantly surrounded by noise during the day.
always taking in some sort of information
i dont hear it much but when i do, i kinda like it sounding like a jet engine
i get jokes from friends where they send me cases or cpu fans that look like turbines lol


----------



## Kinare (Oct 15, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Which Ryzen 5 you running?
> I'm running a 3600 and I have yet to run into a game it can't do well.



2600 apparently, this is the exact one I got: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B41WS48/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Only paid $110 for it, had it a little over a year now according to my purchase history.

Edit: And the game I speak of is called New World in case you're curious. When the preview was going on there were a couple other people who did post they had 100% CPU spikes, so I wasn't totally alone, but it wasn't a wide-spread issue. Asking Google I can't find any of those people to see what their specs were, and since it's currently not available to play I can't get any current info for you.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Kinare said:


> 2600 apparently, this is the exact one I got: https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B07B41WS48/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Only paid $110 for it, had it a little over a year now according to my purchase history.
> 
> Edit: And the game I speak of is called New World in case you're curious. When the preview was going on there were a couple other people who did post they had 100% CPU spikes, so I wasn't totally alone, but it wasn't a wide-spread issue. Asking Google I can't find any of those people to see what their specs were, and since it's currently not available to play I can't get any current info for you.


Sounds like an issue with optimization rather than an issue with the cpu itself, tbf.
Also, the 2600 is far from current, with the 5000 series just coming out. Should still be fine though so... yeah I dunno.
(Edit) Looked into New World and learned it was that Amazon-made MMO that did really poorly.
Yeah. That's definitely a programmer-side issue.
Like... I remember when Fallout 4 launched and people with rigs that didn't bottleneck 1080ti would still lag in downtown Boston.
It isn't always the fault of your hardware when something doesn't work. Sometimes the optimization is garbage.
Try playing something like Witcher 3 on it. CDPR does a really good job optimizing their games and I was able to play it maxed on an office pc with a 1050ti slapped in there.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 16, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Sounds like an issue with optimization rather than an issue with the cpu itself, tbf.



Except, as I said, only a handful of people had that issue. If it was a widespread issue I'd 100% be with you on that, but given I am one of the few who had CPU spikes to 100% regularly it feels unlikely that the game is the only cause. It may be a contributing factor, especially considering it's the only game I've had spikes on, but there's gotta be something else going on. You can even ask Google yourself, almost nothing comes up for "New World Preview CPU spikes" - and you have to include something about the preview because that's what we played, I haven't been in any of the closed betas.

That said, the few other people I find on teh Googles with my issue all have Intel processors, some worse specs than mine, others better. Most of them though spike to the 90s and not 100, one was even reeing about spiking above 60%... Now 60% isn't great if that's the only thing you're running, but hardly something to be concerned about.

Then I got this here gaming laptop I use at work, and despite it being a mobile CPU that is 5 years old now, it didn't have trouble with CPU spikes at all. (Intel i7 4810MQ) I only had trouble with getting a good FPS even on low, playable for doing basic things at least.



Toby_Morpheus said:


> (Edit) Looked into New World and learned it was that Amazon-made MMO that did really poorly.



"Did really poorly" is a weird statement. It's not out yet, there has only been one stress test and then the public playtest with the other tests under NDA, and the general community outlook after the preview was very positive - nearly everyone agrees it just needs more content and a bit of polish, it's not nearly the debacle that Crucible was (different dev team, same studio). Most of the complaints you will see are from the people who are pissed that they removed the open world full loot PVP because now they can't enjoy themselves by ruining the game for others. :v And even so, I haven't seen any of those complaints recently, they've moved on to complain about something else I guess, lul. Hell, even Reddit which is normally a dumpster fire of negativity has been pretty positive post-preview.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

Dunno what to tell you other than Reddit seems to agree with what I said.
It's poorly optimized.
Here's someone with the same issue on intel architecture

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/New_World_MMO/comments/i0x3pr


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 16, 2020)

idk about you guys but the new cpus from AMD is kinda hot.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> idk about you guys but the new cpus from AMD is kinda hot.


Yo, the 5950x has me all hot and bothered
Look at the rendering numbers
It's also the first time in AMD history it's beating Intel in CAD

It also is the first CPU to hit over 600 in Cinebench


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 16, 2020)

I've been running a RX480 with a A10-7700K. Runs Mechwarrior 5 and XCOM 2. Good enough I suppose.


----------



## Kinare (Oct 16, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> Dunno what to tell you other than Reddit seems to agree with what I said.
> It's poorly optimized.
> Here's someone with the same issue on intel architecture
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm trying to be chill here, but when you're repeating the same stuff back to me that I said it's a little frustrating. You're clearly not reading my posts, just picking one sentence to focus on even though I say the same thing you post later on in my own post. I gave you the benefit of the doubt the first time you responded to me doing that, but now you've done it twice. I did say there were complaints on Intel systems. I also said there are still very few in total complaints. You pointed out one Reddit thread out of like 5 that Google finds. That's nothing compared to how many people actually played in the preview, including my second system which is Intel and does not have the same issue, all of my friends who also have Intel systems, and all of the streamers who have mid to god tier systems. At least try to hear someone out before brushing them off.


----------



## Lexiand (Oct 16, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> It's also the first time in AMD history it's beating Intel in CAD
> 
> It also is the first CPU to hit over 600 in Cinebench


Yea that is insane dude. I'm not so sure if intel is going to try to catch up anymore.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

Kinare said:


> Ok, I'm trying to be chill here, but when you're repeating the same stuff back to me that I said it's a little frustrating. You're clearly not reading my posts, just picking one sentence to focus on even though I say the same thing you post later on in my own post. I gave you the benefit of the doubt the first time you responded to me doing that, but now you've done it twice. I did say there were complaints on Intel systems. I also said there are still very few in total complaints. You pointed out one Reddit thread out of like 5 that Google finds. That's nothing compared to how many people actually played in the preview, including my second system which is Intel and does not have the same issue, all of my friends who also have Intel systems, and all of the streamers who have mid to god tier systems. At least try to hear someone out before brushing them off.


One of the things you said in your first post, that said beta game was well-optimized, which was later revealed to be New World, has been discussed on Reddit, a platform you chose to semi-source, as being unoptimized.
I don't know what else you want from me, but if you're going to be hostile, I'll just dip out of this sub-sub thread.

Take 'er easy.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 16, 2020)

Lexiand said:


> Yea that is insane dude. I'm not so sure if intel is going to try to catch up anymore.


They better
Hardware markets flourish when there's competition and the consumer wins.
Intel's stagnation kept bugging people because they had no real competition til Ryzen came out, so they kept releasing less and less impressive chips and people kept getting more and more upset.
Keep in mind that chip developers actually have a backlog of chips they time for release down the road, so it isn't like they keep making completely fresh chips with outdated features. That's just what they have in the back room waiting for release in the future.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 16, 2020)

I've got a Ryzen 7 2700 CPU. It's nice.


----------



## rekcerW (Oct 18, 2020)

Toby_Morpheus said:


> AMD didn't really hold a flame in the market until Ryzen (or at least late-gen FX)
> Welcome to team red


i dunno i have two hd 2600xts in crossfire with a phenom II 965 that disagrees


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 18, 2020)

rekcerW said:


> i dunno i have two hd 2600xts in crossfire with a phenom II 965 that disagrees


Theres like a 3 year gap between phenom 2 and bulldozer FX so.
Its kind if around the same time frame
*wiggles hand*


----------



## Joeyyy (Oct 19, 2020)

I wanted to splash cash around so I went ryzen 5 with the vega64  and never looked back.  glad I did.  great choice OP


----------



## luffy (Oct 19, 2020)

I've got the Ryzen 7 3700x and it's amazing, BUT.  It does NOT WORK WITH MY DAMNED SOUND CARD.  I can only use onboard sound with it.  It's so frustrating that I want to chuck the whole thing out of the window.  I favor audio and video over performance, typically, so it really grates me that I can't use the sound card.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 19, 2020)

luffy said:


> I've got the Ryzen 7 3700x and it's amazing, BUT.  It does NOT WORK WITH MY DAMNED SOUND CARD.  I can only use onboard sound with it.  It's so frustrating that I want to chuck the whole thing out of the window.  I favor audio and video over performance, typically, so it really grates me that I can't use the sound card.


This is interesting, do you have any clue why this is?


----------



## luffy (Oct 20, 2020)

Redlinelies said:


> This is interesting, do you have any clue why this is?


No idea.  Replaced the mobo, sound card, reformatted, reinstalled everything, rolled back updates, and then realized the only other change was installing the CPU.  I do know there are a lot of reported issues with Ryzen x sound, though.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 21, 2020)

Neat
Linus doing a vid on the one I bought a few months ago


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Oct 21, 2020)

luffy said:


> No idea.  Replaced the mobo, sound card, reformatted, reinstalled everything, rolled back updates, and then realized the only other change was installing the CPU.  I do know there are a lot of reported issues with Ryzen x sound, though.



For some reason I can't get Linux to run the HDMI sound on my RX480. Runs speaker sound fine, and Linux says it detects the HDMI in the settings, but nothing comes out. Works fine when running Win 10 though.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 29, 2020)

After today, it seems pretty likely that the GPU market will also equalize and we all will be able to get more for our money and some healthy competition in the high end. Still waiting for them actual reviews for RX 6000 series but it's looking promising.

Still a bit torn though since my workflow for streams include nvenc and as far as streamlabs go, there's no support for AMD GPU's and hevc yet.

What I enjoyed about the stream today was the 999 price tag of the 6900XT when the 3090 has an msrp of 1499.


----------

